# Please Help CS630 PCut Problem



## Beau682 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone,Im another newbee needing help on a problem i have with my cutter, I have recently bought myself a Creation pcut CS630 and ive had problems since I picked it up, Ive being back and forth to the company who sold it to me everytime,but as soon as i get home another problem hits,So the problem I have now is everytime I type out a word( oh by the way,Im using Flexi 8 software) It sends perfectly to the cutter with no problems there,but then it cuts, and when you think its perfect while your watching it, it slices a line right through the middle of it before it stops, Ive tried different words,with different letters and it keeps doing the same thing,ruining the design just before it stops... I dont know if its the cutter or the software, Can someone please help me...

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Watch your cutter closely. See if the carraige pulls up when not cutting. You want to make sure that it is not stuck in place.

Only other thing I can think of without knowing much about Flexi 8, is that something is off in the communication between you software and your cutter.


----------



## Gigworx (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have it connected with a USB cable? If so, make sure that you are not connecting other peripherals via USB and test cut again.
We use a Liyu 631e and came across a problem with USB connections.
It appears to be a case of too many USB peripherals, not enough interupts.

We have the cutter running from a stand alone laptop with only the cutter, Flexi8 dongle and a mouse receiver attached and now have no more problems.


----------



## Beau682 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> Watch your cutter closely. See if the carraige pulls up when not cutting. You want to make sure that it is not stuck in place.
> 
> Thanks Nick,
> 
> Ive watched closely,and no it doesnt pull up,it basically continues to cut like if I designed it that way, sometimes it cuts a line right through the image on the third or forth letter its cutting continuing the image after...


----------



## Beau682 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have it connected with a USB cable? If so, make sure that you are not connecting other peripherals via USB and test cut again.
We use a Liyu 631e and came across a problem with USB connections.


We have the cutter running from a stand alone laptop with only the cutter, Flexi8 dongle and a mouse receiver attached and now have no more problems

Thanks Paul

Im doing the exact same as you,except I only have two Usb imports on my laptop, so its the dongle and the cutter..Thanks


----------



## Gigworx (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you designing using Flexi8 or importing from another package?


----------



## Beau682 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gigworx said:


> Are you designing using Flexi8 or importing from another package?


 
Yes im designing using Flexi8, Ill write the word Monkey as a test cut,then send it, The cutter then starts to cut it perfectly,but half way through the last letter,it cuts a straight line to the "M" then back to the "Y" right through the middle of the word... It basically ruins the word... Thanks


----------



## Gigworx (Aug 22, 2011)

Wierd. It sounds like it is joining the letters to create a loop. I would re-install the software and cutter drivers. If that fails, contact SAi, the software authors for help.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you tried to jump into some Flexi forums and see if you can get this question answered there? I would suspect this may be a common issue that someone familiar with the software could solve.


----------



## Beau682 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gigworx said:


> Wierd. It sounds like it is joining the letters to create a loop. I would re-install the software and cutter drivers. If that fails, contact SAi, the software authors for help.


 
Thanks paul i'll try that...


----------



## johnnykcr (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the same problem


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are running Windows 7,try Vista or XP. That solved my problem with the CS630.


----------



## johnnykcr (Jan 5, 2012)

Today I just met my seller and he gave me a bunch of knowledge about CS630 so basically it won't run smoothly on Windows 7 which I'm having the problem now.

The better way to do is, running by Vista or XP and all problems will solve.

I try to contact SAintl.biz and let them know what the problem on Flaxi 10.0.3 when you run on Windows 7.

I hope they will do something.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Any updates on your findings yet??


----------

